# which 1/87 scale vehicles are most accurate?



## Great SaltLake Route (Mar 1, 2014)

who makes the best 1/87 scale vehicles? Boley, Busch, Trident, Del Prado, Ect? I'd like to get a good collection going, so I need some input.


----------



## nvrr49 (Feb 11, 2014)

Classic Metal Works.


Kent in KC
[email protected]
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

nvrr49 said:


> Classic Metal Works.
> 
> 
> Kent in KC
> ...


Double Ditto


----------

